# Pfc. Christopher I. Walz



## shesulsa (Dec 31, 2009)

This state has lost 117 soldiers to this conflict. Here is a link to all - I only found one soldier listed from Vancouver who died in 2009.


*Pfc.  Christopher I. Walz*


*Died:* October 27, 2009 in Operation Enduring Freedom.
*Unit:* Army, 1st Battalion, 17th Infantry Regiment, 5th Stryker Brigade Combat Team, 2nd Infantry Division, Fort Lewis, Wash.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 31, 2009)

.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 31, 2009)

.


----------



## seasoned (Dec 31, 2009)

.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 31, 2009)

.


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 31, 2009)

.


----------

